# What is this? Lathe, mill, other?



## ARC-170 (May 15, 2021)

I got this with some lathe and milling machine tooling. Anyone know what it is?


----------



## darkzero (May 15, 2021)

Lol, I just seen this posted on another forum. Now I know why your avatar is familiar whenever I see it over there.


----------



## mickri (May 15, 2021)

Looks like some type of piloted countersink.


----------



## Peyton Price 17 (May 16, 2021)

For rivets in aircraft. I assume that one is carbide too. I have the same one.


----------



## ARC-170 (May 16, 2021)

Peyton Price 17 said:


> For rivets in aircraft. I assume that one is carbide too. I have the same one.



How is it used? I looked up aircraft riveting tools and didn't see anything.


----------



## ARC-170 (May 16, 2021)

darkzero said:


> Lol, I just seen this posted on another forum. Now I know why your avatar is familiar whenever I see it over there.


Ha! Pretty funny! I wondered if anyone else looked at GJ and  this one. Seems like it would be more common. I use Star Wars spaceships and designations for my avatars.


----------



## ARC-170 (May 16, 2021)

mickri said:


> Looks like some type of piloted countersink.



I thought so, too, but the edges, while sharp, don't seem "cutter-bit" sharp. I thought maybe something went in the cut-out, but there's nothing to hold it there.


----------



## Peyton Price 17 (May 17, 2021)

my pa used to use them at lochead martin when building planes.


----------



## ARC-170 (May 18, 2021)

Peyton Price 17 said:


> my pa used to use them at lochead martin when building planes.


Do you know specifically what he did with them? Were they used to countersink holes, deburr, used as some sort of hammer bit, or something else?


----------



## Peyton Price 17 (May 18, 2021)

I think it was a countersink for some kind of rivet. The other ones are micrometer adjusted.


----------



## kd4gij (May 18, 2021)

I used to have a router bit set that had a bit like that plus a 45deg one like it. 
laminate trimmer bit​


----------



## Illinoyance (May 21, 2021)

Laminate trimmer definitely.


----------



## ARC-170 (Jun 2, 2021)

I put a file on it and it's nice and hard, so I guess it's a laminate trimmer of some sort.


----------

